# Makita AC 001



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried this little guy? http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=1353&catid=4
These days I do mostly commercial millwork installs and often need a nailer for just a few nails. I'm just worried the combination of the CFM(.4) and the 1 gallon tank will be too small. But, the 60ish pound PC I have is slowly killing me. 

I'm not sold on the co2 or the cordless options out there for various reasons. I have heard rumours of a makita cordless brad nailer. Is that coming here?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Get a Rolair JC-10

That Makita specs a little lower than the Senco PC1010. I have that one, and though I do like it for brads and pins, it's marginal for the 15g if pushing a lot of nails. I have a MAC700 which I really like, but it's heavy. It's an oil lubed compressor, and is pretty quiet.

The JC-10 is quiet and light weight, and will handle even light framing from what I hear.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://www.cpooutlets.com/senco-pc1...u=SENNPC1010&gclid=CIyv9Z2E4MECFVKPfgodxhYAcg


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Senco PC1010 is less then 1/2 the weight of the Rolair JC-10


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I love my jc10


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

If only I could get the senco pc1010 for that price. Here its $180 before taxes.
So lets break it down

The Makita AC001 is $200can
.45 cfm 1Gal tank(weak point of the machine)
Whisper quiet.
23.1lb
appears to be well built. Can be set up to be moved as part of a stack.
Makita service in town is excellent.

Senco PC 1010 is $180can
.7scfm
20lb
Not loud but louder than the other two.
Build quality seems fine. Would probably want it in a Systainer for ease of transport. If I needed parts I'm not sure where I would source them.

Rolair JC 10 $250can
2.35 cfm(similar to what I have and way more than I need).
39lb still 20lb lighter than what I have.
From what I can tell it is the best engineered. Might live forever. Parts probably sourced from US across customs, but not likely to be needed.

Given the price gap I'll gladly pay the extra price for the Rolair if I believe it is the machine for me. I would probably spend the extra 70 on a systainer to put the senco in anyway. Both the Makita and the Rolair can be set up so I can stack other tools on top of them when wheeling them in so that isn't an issue. But, the real question is .45CFM and a 1g tank going to be enough? 

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Honestly. Why not just get a pasload?


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

Every time I pick up a borrowed pasloade it either needs new batteries, or new co2. At this point I've already got glue on the piece. Once you have air setup you have nails every time fail free. Maybe this would be the same if it was my pasloade and it was just me maintaining it. I haven't warmed up to them(or just fought with the framing nailers too much in the winter).


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Search bostitch Trim Air. It's a contender and much better specs than the senco or makita.


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

The bostich specs out good. But, I've been bitten twice early in my career by bad 18g bostich nailers. The wound still has a bitter taste so bostich would have to wow me to get me to head back to them.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

nick r said:


> search bostitch trim air. It's a contender and much better specs than the senco or makita.


*Loud* 92dB @ 3'


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Loud 92dB @ 3'


 Not loud to me compared to others I've used. It literally cycles on for seconds, it fills fast. I'll make a video if anyone is serious about it.

I have a mak2400 to compare sound level to.


----------



## roejiley (May 14, 2014)

my Senco PC1010 is great. heard bad things about the JC-10 in cold weather.

also check out the new Ryobi/Ridgid vertical pancake compressors.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

roejiley said:


> my Senco PC1010 is great. heard bad things about the JC-10 in cold weather. also check out the new Ryobi/Ridgid vertical pancake compressors.



I've never had a problem with it in the cold.


----------



## jay1320 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've got this Makita compressor. It's super quiet, I get comments all the time on how quiet it is. I only use it for service type calls, I don't think it could keep up if I were trimming out a house. I love it for what I use it for but that's just me.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

roejiley said:


> my Senco PC1010 is great. heard bad things about the JC-10 in cold weather. also check out the new Ryobi/Ridgid vertical pancake compressors.


 mine works fine in the cold. I was running if last week 32 degrees outside it worked just fine.


----------



## roejiley (May 14, 2014)

I read it on here somewhere before I bought my senco. Take it with a grain of salt as I've never used one. Can't seem to find the thread, either.


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a little Thomas T-635HD. Great little compressor.

Perfect for trim.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

roejiley said:


> I read it on here somewhere before I bought my senco. Take it with a grain of salt as I've never used one. Can't seem to find the thread, either.


I think I remember the thread your referring to. I believe it was tbf who discovered the problem. Something about condensation icing up and making something stick kind of rings a bell.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

seems almost the same as the little senco .if price is right grab it .you will most likely need a bigger one also ,like previous poster said it does struggle with 15g gun but still it is such a great tool to have .i keep one in my truck along with a bigger compressor .this little one gets used so often because i can grab it and a gun and move quikly .i used my 23g gun to pop a piece of trim on for a client to day and used it with the 18g guns yesterday for some simple trim .


----------

